# No internet connection after login / restart



## Nato85 (May 28, 2012)

Hi Guys

I am having this problem on my computer where it will not allow me to connect to the internet after I login.

It seems to be intermittent and the only thing that I can do to get it working is to disable the network adapter and then re-enable it again.

I have put in a static IP address and static DNS but on occasion it says I am connected to the network but no internet.

What should I be looking for?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

See if updating the Ethernet driver helps.

Go into Device Manager; expand "networking"; click on the Ethernet line; click on "driver" tab -- get the driver's name.

Then look it up in the DRT to get the update site.

DRT - https://www.sysnative.com/drivers

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Nato85 (May 28, 2012)

Unfortunately that did not work


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Try this from Microsoft - Fix network connection issues - Windows Help


----------



## Nato85 (May 28, 2012)

I followed the instructions of the link, it worked for a while, but then the computer logged out and the problem happened again


----------

